# Seat post clamp Torque spec for 585



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

I can't find this anywhere? help??


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

bump, anyone?


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I torque it to 5 nm on my 585.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, that sounds about right... _44-45 inch lbs_, if that's your unit of measurement. (Note: that's not foot lbs!) 

Incidentally, the seat post is a really great place to use carbon assembly paste.


----------

